# DSL und Umzug



## bistroler (27. Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung helfen?
Ein Netzwerkadministrator vielleicht?

Ich gehe über DSL in`s Internet. Damit bin ich doch an meine jetzige Telefonnummer gebunden, oder? Jetzt ziehe ich aber um und zwar in eine
Wohnung, die eigentlich eine Betriebswohnung ist. Ich bin aber dennoch kein
Mitarbeiter dieser Firma. In dieser Wohnung sind sämtlich Anschlüsse vorhanden,
um mit den Mitarbeitern zu kummunizieren, also Computer (Netzwerk-) Anschlüsse und natürlich auch Telefon. Diese Firma ist auch mittels DSL mit
dem Internet verbunden. Da ich aber betriebsfremd bin möchte ich nicht unbedigt
An das Firmennetzwerk angeschlossen werden. Wäre zwar für mich der billigere,
sicher aber für die Firma der kompliziertere Weg. Oder wäre es möglich, meine
Nertzanbindung  n u r  auf den Internetzugang zu beschränken? Die andere, 
einfachere Möglichkeit  ist der Zugang über die Telefonzentrale der Firma, indem
ich mir eine Nebenstelle Einrichten lasse. Obwohl ich notorischer Wenigtelefonierer bin und ausserdem ein Handy besitze, will ich auch so kein
Telefon nutzen. Kann ich mich so bei meinen DSL Anbieter anmelden, mir aber
die Telefonnutzung sperren lassen?

Es wäre nett, wenn ich eine kompetente Hilfe bekommen könnte.

Nur noch drei Tage.....

MfG

bistroler.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

soweit ich informiert bin ist das "Aufschalten" einer Telefonleitung immer nötig,
da die aufgeschaltete (also auch bezahlte) Leitung Grundlage für die DSL-Technik ist.
Bei dir hört sich das allerdings noch komplizierter an, da du ja scheinbar nichtmal
eine Telefondose hast, die nach extern geht. So wie ich dich verstehe hast du nur
eine Dose die mit der Telefonanlage der Firma verbunden ist. Wenn das nicht
umgeklemmt werden kann, dann ist eigenes Telefon gar nicht möglich.

Au weh, scheint sehr verzwickt zu sein.
Ich drück dir mal heftig die Daumen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Erpel (27. Oktober 2003)

Kannst du nicht einfach den Netzwerkern der Firma deine Vorstellung schildenr, und die müssten dann ja wissen ob sie das hinbekommen.


----------



## bistroler (28. Oktober 2003)

Danke zunächst für die beiden Antworten.

Der Chef der Firma ist ein guter Bekannter (Lebensgefährte meiner Tochter,
Vater meines Enkels) und kann damit leben, dass ich meine paar Gespräche
über die Firma abwickle, also eine Nebenstelle würde ich auf jeden Fall bekommen. Nur einen eigenen Netzwerkler haben sie nicht, müsste wohl
einer extra beauftragt werden. Mein Problem ist halt: ich will so wenig wie
möglich Unkosten verursachen und auch nicht zu tief in in die Firmenintrna
eingreifen. DSL über Nebenstelle ist also grondsätzlich möglich? Oder?


----------



## schultze (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also deine Story ist wirklich sehr verzwickt.

Aber am günstigsten kämst du weg, wenn du dich direkt mit deinem PC ins Firmen Netzwerk einklemmst und so auch ins Internet gehen kannst.

Also ich mach ein Beispiel.
Die Firma besitzt beispielsweise einen DSL Router und gehen so übern den ins Internet.

Dann kannst du hingehen und dich dort einklincken.
Musst aber nicht unbdeningt in die Domäne der Firma eingebunden werden.
(wenn sie eine hat)

Das würde bedeuten, dass du zugriff auf das Internet der Firma hast.
Aber nicht in die interne Domäne eingebunden bist.

Wenn die Firma DSL hat und Flat, dann dürfte das kein Problem sein.

Gruß

Tim


----------



## bistroler (28. Oktober 2003)

*Danke*

Danke Timm für Deine kompetente Antwort.

Werde das dem Chef (meinen Bekannten) vorlegen, wird schon jemand
haben, der das bewerkstelligen kann.

 

Peter.


----------

